# Asus Sabertooth P67 mit "Tactical Vest"



## MisterG (15. November 2010)

*Asus Sabertooth P67 mit "Tactical Vest"*

Asus TUF-Serie besteht aktuell aus nur zwei Sabertooth-Platinen. Nun kommt ein neuer Spross hinzu der gänzlich Neues bietet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter der sogenannten „Tactical Vest“ (Codename) verbirgt sich eine  komplette Abdeckung der Platine. Lediglich die Chipsatz- und  MOSFET-Kühler sowie die Steckplätze für Speicher, Erweiterungskarten uns  sonstige Elemente und natürlich der Prozessorsockel bleiben frei  zugänglich.

Diese soll für verbesserte Kühlung sorgen und auch als Schutz vor Abwärme von Grafikkarten dienen.

Quelle


----------



## sinthor4s (15. November 2010)

Sieht erstmal interessant aus.
Ich denke aber nicht das diese Weste notwendig ist.


----------



## Saguya (15. November 2010)

Sieht ziemlich interessant aus.
Denke mal für Modder wäre das sehr was.


----------



## neuer101 (15. November 2010)

Als ich das Foto zum ersten mal gesehen habe, dachte ich, das wäre so eine Art Erlkönig-Mainboard . Aber wenn das so bleiben soll, wirkt das so auf mich ziemlich billig, als ob ihnen die Designideen ausgegangen sind, und die das Ganze auch noch als "Innovation" verkaufen wollen.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei normalen Mainboards und erfreue mich an deren ausgefallener Optik .


----------



## Schrotty (15. November 2010)

Ich finde das Board sieht klasse aus. Denke das wird meines werden so bald es da ist.


----------



## MisterG (15. November 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Als ich das Foto zum ersten mal gesehen habe, dachte ich, das wäre so eine Art Erlkönig-Mainboard . Aber wenn das so bleiben soll, wirkt das so auf mich ziemlich billig, als ob ihnen die Designideen ausgegangen sind, und die das Ganze auch noch als "Innovation" verkaufen wollen.
> 
> Da bleibe ich lieber bei normalen Mainboards und erfreue mich an deren ausgefallener Optik .



Denke mal das Ganze lässt sich auch abnehmen so dass du wieder ein "ganz normales" Mainboard hast bei Bedarf.


----------



## PEG96 (15. November 2010)

Ich find mit der haube siehts geil aus


----------



## maxe (15. November 2010)

Also ich brauch kein Kugelsicheres Mainboard  aber schlecht aussehen tut es nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2010)

Ich hätte schon eine passende Idee für einen Mod, aber da müsste Nils neuen Sleeve raus bringen.


----------



## b0s (15. November 2010)

Es wird wohl für jeden üblichen Heimanwender irrelevant sein, aber Modder werden sich die Hände danach lecken .


----------



## prestiGe.Loupi (15. November 2010)

welches Material hat die Blende? Weil wenn man die eloxierne könnte wäre das ja perfekt.


----------



## MisterG (15. November 2010)

Sieht sehr nach Plastik aus.


----------



## Shi (15. November 2010)

Sieht mies aus  Außerdem hasse ich LGA-Sockel!!!! AAAAAAAH


----------



## prestiGe.Loupi (15. November 2010)

Plastik wäre echt mies. Alu wäre noch gut gelöst...


----------



## Parzival (15. November 2010)

Ich denke da lässt sich dann selbst was aus Alu anfertigen. Finde es aber so schon recht hübsch. Nur wird sich darunter richtig gut der Staub sammeln.


----------



## NeoIone (15. November 2010)

also ich finde es richtig gut man kann damit bestimmt viel anfangen lackieren einbissel was rein fräsen und pie pa po für modder genau das richtige


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2010)

Außer wenn das Teil mit Wärmeleitkleber befestigt worden ist.


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. November 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon eine passende Idee für einen Mod, aber da müsste Nils neuen Sleeve raus bringen.



Camo Sleeve


----------



## Acid (15. November 2010)

Alteeer das ist soooo Geil!!!! Sollte nichts vergleichbar besseres kommen, wird das in meinem Casecon auf die Dcmm gehen  Ist ja wirklich mal Ultraaaa


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> Camo Sleeve


Passendes Grün und ein Braun wären da besser.
Gibt ja von Apache auch nette Lüfter, die passen würden.

Camo-Ram hab ich glaub ich auch schon mal gesehen.


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. November 2010)

die Sabertooth-Boards von Asus haben mir nie zugesagt, und die Abdeckung machts auch nicht gerade besser.
Nackte Boards wie die RoG's von Asus oder die Evgas sehen doch super aus


----------



## butter_milch (16. November 2010)

Sieht sehr edel aus. Hätte keine Probleme mit so einem Ding im PC


----------



## Explosiv (16. November 2010)

> _Mit Hilfe eines Top-Blow-CPU-Lüfters sollen auch die Mainboardkomponenten mitgekühlt werden. Sollte eine Wasserkühlung zum Einsatz kommen, muss ein kleiner Lüfter zusätzlich installiert werden, um die Kühlung des Mainboards zu gewährleisten._






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellchen


Sieht nach TUF-Plastik aus .


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. November 2010)

> Mit Hilfe eines Top-Blow-CPU-Lüfters sollen auch die Mainboardkomponenten mitgekühlt werden. Sollte eine Wasserkühlung zum Einsatz kommen, muss ein kleiner Lüfter zusätzlich installiert werden, um die Kühlung des Mainboards zu gewährleisten.



für mich sieht das so aus, dass es eher zu einem Hitzestau kommt, als dass die Komponenten gekühlt werden
aber lassen wir und überraschen, schließlich hat Asus (hoffentlich) fähige Arbeiter


----------



## KaitoKid (10. Januar 2011)

Hat's schon einer?


----------



## Bemme90 (11. Januar 2011)

wird ja mittlerweile schon gelistet...bringen tut es sicher nichts...ist nur ein optischer augenaschmaus...


----------



## darkeivl5 (20. Januar 2011)

Mobo ist schon Bestellt xDD


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

Ich finds gut 
Die macht das Board etwas robuster.


----------



## blackbolt (24. Januar 2011)

also ich finde das board sieht nur fett aus
und man brauch sich noch weniger sorgen zu machen das man an irgend einem kondensator u.s.w. hängen bleibt

für extem oc wird die abdeckung wohl nichts taugen da man nicht mehr richtig isolieren kann

mfg blackbolt


----------



## Charlie Harper (24. Januar 2011)

Ich find das Design richtig erfrischend und klasse. Dieser Military-Look ist richtig gut. Ich hoffe, dass es für den Sockel 2011 auch ein Sabertooth-Board geben wird.


----------

